# PE Licensure - Lead Time



## ryjames (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Out of curiosity, for those who passed the CBT PE Power Exam (congrats!), who has already received or in the process of receiving their license from their respective state? Or for those who took the paper and pencil exam beforehand, what was the wait time from the day you mailed your application to the day of completion for your state?

For reference, I live in California and sent out my application on Wednesday. I know not to expect anything until at least 60 days from that day


----------



## rburns18 PE (Jan 8, 2021)

Virginia says they will mail the license within 30 days.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 9, 2021)

I am still waiting on New York State. I got my results on December 16th but I've been told it will take up to 11 weeks just for a license number to be issued.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jan 12, 2021)

The licensure process in Florida usually takes 8-11 weeks depending on several factors, such as how quickly it takes an applicant to complete their application and meet all of Florida’s requirements. Once the application is deemed complete then it goes to the Executive Director or Board for review. The review process can take up to 8 weeks due to Florida’s application volume.


----------



## lost4ever P.E. (Feb 9, 2021)

ryjames said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Out of curiosity, for those who passed the CBT PE Power Exam (congrats!), who has already received or in the process of receiving their license from their respective state? Or for those who took the paper and pencil exam beforehand, what was the wait time from the day you mailed your application to the day of completion for your state?
> 
> For reference, I live in California and sent out my application on Wednesday. I know not to expect anything until at least 60 days from that day


hi ryjames,
I have passed PE power in California and I would like to apply for license.
What documentation I have to prepare to get license?

Thanks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 9, 2021)

lost4ever said:


> hi ryjames,
> I have passed PE power in California and I would like to apply for license.
> What documentation I have to prepare to get license?
> 
> Thanks


Check your boards website instead of relying on someone else to give you the answer


----------



## lost4ever P.E. (Feb 9, 2021)

@LyceeFruit PE 
I checked on " next steps" and its taking me to the link below and attached form.








Instructions on How to Apply for a California Engineers License - Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists







www.bpelsg.ca.gov





Unfortunately, I don't work under PE and I do not have references. I have no idea whom I have to consult for help.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Feb 9, 2021)

Just an update: I already got my PE license from Florida Board. I submitted mine on December 28,2020 and got my license on January 27, 2021.


----------



## piscescon (Feb 9, 2021)

BebeshKing PE said:


> Just an update: I already got my PE license from Florida Board. I submitted mine on December 28,2020 and got my license on January 27, 2021.


Congratulations! I'm in FL too and submitted mine in Dec as well. I haven't got my license number yet.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Feb 10, 2021)

piscescon said:


> Congratulations! I'm in FL too and submitted mine in Dec as well. I haven't got my license number yet.


Thanks. Did they cashed out your check already? check your name on myfloridalicense.com. Sometimes the board are delayed to tell you that you already have one.


----------



## piscescon (Feb 10, 2021)

BebeshKing PE said:


> Thanks. Did they cashed out your check already? check your name on myfloridalicense.com. Sometimes the board are delayed to tell you that you already have one.


My check was cashed out. My NCEES education record shows “Missing Biology or Chemistry”. A master degree can get a waiver but I don’t have it. However, I have 20 years of experiences and I’m licensed in Canada. I’m running a Florida engineering firm so I have to get my FL license. I think my application needs board’s approval.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Feb 11, 2021)

piscescon said:


> My check was cashed out. My NCEES education record shows “Missing Biology or Chemistry”. A master degree can get a waiver but I don’t have it. However, I have 20 years of experiences and I’m licensed in Canada. I’m running a Florida engineering firm so I have to get my FL license. I think my application needs board’s approval.


That I am not sure. All I know is, your education should be all completed per NCEES evaluation. That's one of the prerequisite for you to transmit your NCEES records to the board.


----------

